# Help - need supplier (wholesale) for fuschia (hot pink) rhinestones



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

HELP!!!! My import supplier has stopped producing the fuschia (hot pink) rhinestones, and I NEED TO HAVE SOME.

Does anyone have a good lead on a direct import wholesaler who has this color, or perhaps a wholesaler here in US that has a REASONABLE price for wholesale stones? I check one place and they wanted $1,000 for 500 gross of ss-10. That's not wholesale in my mind.

Thanks.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the stone that you can post to see the color?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a pic, thanks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Slick,

This is a place that I contacted some time last year, and they have more colors than are listed on there site. Here is their url ???? ??? ??? ?????~^^. If I recall they have fair prices for importing, but I never followed through with them. It couldnt hurt to check them out though  Hope this is helpful. If you do find that they have good deals, could you let me know? Thanks. Its just one of those places that I saved because I was impressed with them after emailing back and forth for a while, but then I had surgery and got side tracked with all my doctors appts. and all. They are also in Korea  Well anyways let me know if they end up being a good place once you get samples and if you do. If it does work out, you could always just send me a pm to let me know, if you decide they may be a good supplier for you.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Slick, if you pm your email address to me, I can forward you the email they sent me to get samples


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

check out www.jsisign.com. They have Fushia in 3mm size listed for $25.00 for 50 gross. SS10 I'm not sure about...but they carry lots of Rhinestone stuff.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, but they buy from me. So when mine are gone, so are theirs.


----------



## sam17053 (Feb 21, 2007)

Try this site Alibaba.com Wholesale Platform - Get wholesale products from China wholesalers!
type Rhinestones in the search box and it will give you a list, It will also give you the prices and shipping charges. You also pay on site and they hold money till you tell them you received it. tons of listings.


----------

